# Pittsy's Adams Detail Spray Review



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Posted on behalf of Pittsy

*Pittsy's Adams Detail Spray Review*

I recently brought a Big Yellow drying towel bundled with some Adams Detail Spray from Prestige Car Care, i was really impressed with the Big Yellow towel (please see separate review in this section) so was keen to try the Detail Spray :thumb:

It was a lovely morning although a bit hot for car cleaning so i thought it would be a good test for the Detail Spray as a drying aid then as a QD

*The product:*

The product arrived in a good quality 500ml PET bottle with a decent spray head, the actual liquid is a really vivid pink colour and smells really nice, not sure what the scent is but its really good :thumb:

The other thing that struck me was the quality of the label both in design and the fact that all the pertinant information is given.

Prestige Car Care say:

*Enhance Gloss, Depth, & Shine 
Extends Protection with NEW Wax Boosting Technology 
Still Easy to Use, with No Streaking or Residues 
Enjoy the Amazing Scent While You Clean and Add Shine!
*

Ok pretty standard blurb but good enough ....

*The Method:*

My car was pretty minging after being neglected for 2 weeks so a good wash was in order, the weather was nice and sunny with a few whispy clouds and the temperature was around the 18deg mark so nice and warm (possibly a bit warm for car cleaning tbh but there you go...)

The normal drill was followed using snow foam then a 2 bucket wash leaving a nice clean finish.



But obviously the panels were wet so here goes the 1st part of the test....

2 sprays were applied to the folded Big Yellow towel then a couple of sprays to the panel as suggested



Now this delivered some really great results with the panel coming up completely dry :thumb:



The trend continued around the entire car with each panel coming up bone dry, wicked :thumb:

Even on glass which i was sceptical about it really worked well with no smearing, just a nice dry surface.



Now i was really happy with the performance of the Adams Detail spray as a drying aid, as some of you guys know when you have a black car, especially in the summer you need all the help you can get.

But even using the spray there was some small areas of water spotting left which needed some attention so the 2nd half of the test started using the Detail Spray as a QD...



Water spots behind the door handles were dealt with easily using a plush MF towel and a couple of squirts, really impressive results and the out come was the same on Chrome trim leaving no smears anywhere.:thumb:



The whole car was given a light going over and the panels looked really glossy and clean.



And the bottom picture shows the amount used on the car (which is pretty big) so it should represent good value for money.

*Price:*

£12.99 from here: http://www.prestigecarcareshop.com/store/p91/Adam's_Detail_Spray_.html

*Would i use it again?:*

Yup, really good stuff as both a QD and a drying aid

*Conclusion:*

Adams Detail Spray is a really capable Qd and Drying aid and is highly recommended, it smells loverly, doesnt smear even in sunny conditions and should be pretty good value.

*My advice would be give it a go, it is as good as some of the competition and is worth trying :thumb:*


----------

